# Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)



## ric111 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am working on Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856) visa application. I got my office to sponsor me, but i have few questions hopefully anyone can help. 

1. im not from english speaking country but i have studied college in english. do i still need to go IELTS test? I wouldnt mind to go english test but it would be 4 months waiting time? and I aint good with any "exam". Exam makes me nervous.

2. how fast would be subclass 121/856 processing time?

3. I have been staying and working in australia more than 2 years and I heard that I can skip the skill assessments, is that true?

Appreciate any helps.  Thanks.

Cheers,
Ricky


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ric111, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I can't answer all your questions but the DIAC website may be able to help see:
Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)

It mentions that skills assessment must be done except in exceptional circumstances but they don't say what those circumstances are....

I would contact an agent to make sure that you get the right info. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ricky u seem to be from India.. a friend showed them proofs of english language as his main subject for atleast 5 years and he did not give the IELTS, right now he is in Australia. It entirely depends, they might not ask for the IELTS if u give them proofs, on the contrary, who knows, last minute they ask u for it. as for proofs, they needed a letter from the principal and the VC stating that such and such person has been studying in English medium in school and college respectively. and that all subjects were in English.
I dont know about points system for this visa type but IELTS also helps gain points.. consult an agent

cheers
anj


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Ric
In answer to your questions:
1. There is a waiver on the english requirement under subclass 856 in exceptional circumstances. Which occupation have the company nominated you for under gazette notice specified for this visa application? That will help determine whether you will be able to seek a waiver. That and the tasks and duties you will be performing.
2. The 856 can be processed on the day (or within a week) if it is a decision ready application with no documentation missing from the application.
3. If you have worked in Australia in the nominated occupation for a period of two years prior to the date of application then you are exempt from needing to apply for a skills assessment.
I trust this is helpful.


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Liana Allan said:


> Ric
> In answer to your questions:
> 1. There is a waiver on the english requirement under subclass 856 in exceptional circumstances. Which occupation have the company nominated you for under gazette notice specified for this visa application? That will help determine whether you will be able to seek a waiver. That and the tasks and duties you will be performing.
> 2. The 856 can be processed on the day (or within a week) if it is a decision ready application with no documentation missing from the application.
> ...


Hi Liana

I came to Oz 5 months back under 457 and planning to go for 856 once am completed my 6months stay here. So far I dont see any restriction from applying 856 within 2 years. What are the differences applying (both process and requirement) before 2 years and after 2 years ?

Pls advise.


----------

